# Puritan hard Drive?



## Damon Rambo (Feb 6, 2010)

Has anyone seen this?

NEW SWRB PURITAN HARD DRIVE WITH 12,500+ REFORMED, BAPTIST, PURITAN, PRESBYTERIAN & COVENANTER RESOURCES, Works On Both PCs and Macs, Files in PDF, MP3 and Video, Still Waters Revival Books Super Sale for a Limited Time


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 6, 2010)

See this earlier thread.
***sorry; see post below


----------



## Berean (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f85/need-intervention-before-i-jump-swrb-46701/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f66/90-cds-still-waters-revival-books-worth-37220/

There are other threads as well.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Feb 6, 2010)

Ha. I even did a search first to see if I could find it. Hmm. Thanks.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 6, 2010)

Sorry; the old thread is restricted. My bad. I don't like the search feature since the upgrade but I should have looked more carefully.


----------



## David (Feb 8, 2010)

I am always _very_ skeptical about websites with layouts like that, especially when they have countdown timers until the price gets jacked up and customer testimonies. However, the testimony from the chap that runs A Puritan's Mind is evidently real: SWRB CD Collection

Note that he bought the CD collection, however, and not the hard drive.


----------

